# Journey to the cage!



## Chaos501 (Jan 29, 2018)

So this year I was invited to work the Animal Cage at the Arnold! Just by pure coincidence I think I have a close friend who is a rep and we battle back and forth with weights and he was invited to work the cage and so he invited me along with him! It still seems like an unreal opportunity and hasn’t quite sank in! 

My journey as a powerlifter started just two years ago and I have made some pretty decent progress in that time. For example when I started I could barely rep 225x5 on bench couldn’t squat 300 and my deadlift was right at about 400 I think... now I bench 410... squat 530... and deadlift 655.... and I’m just hoping that this is a sign I’m on the right path! And maybe if I am fortunate enough I will someday have the opportunity to deadlift in the Animal cage!! It’s a big goal but I’m gonna keep it in front of me!! 

Ill update this log log as I progress and I will log all the experiences I have in the cage this year! I am more than willing to take advice and tips from anyone who is willing to give them! It’s been awesome being a part of this board and I plan on sticking around!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2018)

Write our url on your forehead in marker


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 29, 2018)

Dan Greene is pulling again this year. The cage us always cool to watch.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dan Greene is pulling again this year. The cage us always cool to watch.



You seeing his vids? That 903 reverse band. Then 832 or something prior to that for a double. And conventional too so it counts!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You seeing his vids? That 903 reverse band. Then 832 or something prior to that for a double. And conventional too so it counts!



Yea and he's jacked as **** right now. The guys a mutant. Lol


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 29, 2018)

I will have to come and visit you at the cage Chaos.  Arnold is 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2018)

Mother ****ing pre-game and after party at motowns


----------



## BigJohnny (Jan 29, 2018)

I thought I was going to get to go with a guy I train with sometimes. Unfortunately his wife is expecting  that time and she said fuk that! Have fun chaos!


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 29, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> I will have to come and visit you at the cage Chaos.  Arnold is 15 minutes from my house.



Hell yea man


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Write our url on your forehead in marker



Quid pro quo hahahahaha.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 29, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dan Greene is pulling again this year. The cage us always cool to watch.


 
Yea I seen where he said he was.... also seen where Pete Rubish is too on his recap of his last meet! That guy is a freak on nature too! Gonna be a great ****ing time either way! Now to try not to look like a damn fan boy!


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 30, 2018)

So with a stubborn mind and a short test period I have decided to drop the Tren once and for all!! This entire meet prep I have been running 1g of test and currently 450 Deca that was a little higher but I had too much water retention. But as I came closer to the end right now little less than three weeks out I decided to try to run a low dose tren e for a little boost and it’s not turning out so well. Anxiety gut isn’t as bad as normal but it’s already flaring up my shoulder issues I have and I haven’t had them damn near this whole time! So I’m gonna drop the tren! FOREVER!! Just test and deca from here on out! Blast and cruise for life lol. 

Give me some honest thoughts on running HGH for therapeutic reasons... shoulders and hips etc.. is this worth while if I can afford it of course! Honestly considering it. But I’ve heard it go both ways as far as helping heal the body etc...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mother ****ing pre-game and after party at motowns



You mean sleepover, do our nails, hair, sit up late into the night talking about boys.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> So with a stubborn mind and a short test period I have decided to drop the Tren once and for all!! This entire meet prep I have been running 1g of test and currently 450 Deca that was a little higher but I had too much water retention. But as I came closer to the end right now little less than three weeks out I decided to try to run a low dose tren e for a little boost and it’s not turning out so well. Anxiety gut isn’t as bad as normal but it’s already flaring up my shoulder issues I have and I haven’t had them damn near this whole time! So I’m gonna drop the tren! FOREVER!! Just test and deca from here on out! Blast and cruise for life lol.
> 
> Give me some honest thoughts on running HGH for therapeutic reasons... shoulders and hips etc.. is this worth while if I can afford it of course! Honestly considering it. But I’ve heard it go both ways as far as helping heal the body etc...



I have never really heard anyone credit growth for helping deal with the aches and pains of getting huge and strong as ****.

Personally I didn't care for GH for PL due to the carpel tunnel among other things. 

It would of course improve recovery otherwise.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have never really heard anyone credit growth for helping deal with the aches and pains of getting huge and strong as ****.
> 
> Personally I didn't care for GH for PL due to the carpel tunnel among other things.
> 
> It would of course improve recovery otherwise.



I have what seems to be chronic tendon issues. And some hip pain and it mostly favors the left side. Doc said I’d need double hip replacement eventually not to mention the shoulder pain... so I’m just going as hard as I can for as long as I can but trying to do it as intelligently as possible. Thinking maybe the healing factor may help even just a bit not to mention cell multiplication can’t argue with wanting to grow ..lol that can’t be a bad thing. 

I think I’d like to try it at least once in my life but we will see how it goes and not to mention finding quality GH seems to be an issue.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 30, 2018)

Deadlift night went well. Winding down for the meet pulled 635 pretty damn quick wife pullled 390 like it was nothing!! USPA Feb 17 !!! LETS GO!!! 

Hit some leg leg accessories and hips afterwards over all felt damn good! 

If your interested in videos PM me for IG


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 31, 2018)

you pick up that turmeric yet? Has been helping out with my hip pain tremendously.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 31, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> you pick up that turmeric yet? Has been helping out with my hip pain tremendously.



I have some I just always forget to take it....


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 1, 2018)

Killed shoulders tonight pump was ****ing intense!! I have kept my shoulders covered up since this summer today was the first day wearing a tank and I was pleased with the size increase the the intense pump! Shoulders have always been my weak point for sure!!! Ran up to 100s on dumbbells for overhead press and some decent heavy side and front raises and heavy rear fly’s! Love doing shoulders!!


----------



## kittensandkilos (Feb 1, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea and he's jacked as **** right now. The guys a mutant. Lol




Hes in prep right now for a meet at Jesse Burdick’s gym. I’m excited to see his “come back”


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 1, 2018)

Rest day. Much needed but very hard to do! The gym makes me happy!!!


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 2, 2018)

Logging this pic... I want to see the difference from now till the time to lean out a bit... yes I’m a powerlifter but I like to look decent too...


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 2, 2018)

Current back pic


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 2, 2018)

Last summer leaned out pic. Hoping to be bigger and better this summer!


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 3, 2018)

Also coming to the cage this year....

Andrey Malanichev and Jeremy Hoornstra....

gonna be a bad ass time!


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 3, 2018)

Wife and I hit openers today for our meet. Weight felt awesome and no sore joints!!! That’s a huge plus.  

She hit 325

I hit 500

Readh for USPA in Plainfield IN Feb 17!! If your close come hang out !


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> Also coming to the cage this year....
> 
> Andrey Malanichev and Jeremy Hoornstra....
> 
> gonna be a bad ass time!



Malanachev is deadlifting??? And fukk hoornstra. Guys a cocky prick.


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 3, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Malanachev is deadlifting??? And fukk hoornstra. Guys a cocky prick.



Yes he’s doing a deadlift special!! Gonna me ****in awesome!!


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 6, 2018)

So we hit openers for bench tonight moved real good for the wife. She did 155lb for three singles... she should be solid for 180 come meet time! 

weight moved ok for me 375 for two singles. Just needed more food today. Confident I’ll hit 405 in the meet in two weeks.


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ok so today was our last real training day! 
We hit our openers for deadlift and smoked em! 

Wife hit her 365 like it was 135!!! After a little rage! Hahaha 

I hit 600 like it was nothing but those of you that follow my lifting know i ****ing love deadlift! Really looking for 675-700 next Saturday!!! 

Ill take any pre meet advice that my fellow powerlifters want to give as far as food and rest and training. Always wanting to learn new approaches coming up to the meet.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 7, 2018)

fukk yea dude you'll do great! These might help get you fukkin pumped :32 (9):


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 7, 2018)

Pete Rubish officially posted he will be in the cage!!! I am ****ingggg stoked!!! 

https://instagram.com/p/Be54OV3hcW5/


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 8, 2018)

Killed leg accessories tonight! 
Extensions 3x20 
curls 3x20 
good girl bad girls 3x20
leg press 3x20 
and some weighted back extensions 
all medium weight de loading for next weeks Comp.


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 8, 2018)

The secrect is out here we are.....


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 8, 2018)

Another update!!!
Dr. Deadlift and Pete Rubish are deadlift against each other on a squat bar!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 8, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> Another update!!!
> Dr. Deadlift and Pete Rubish are deadlift against each other on a squat bar!



Really? Pete might win that. That really might fukk up Cailers leverages with that extra inch or so of ROM. I'd love to see Pete pull 900


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 8, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Really? Pete might win that. That really might fukk up Cailers leverages with that extra inch or so of ROM. I'd love to see Pete pull 900



yea and the link I’m gonna give you he is pulling conventional....

https://instagram.com/p/Be6xx3PFEYR/


----------



## kittensandkilos (Feb 8, 2018)

I’m just shocked he can hookgrip a squat bar. That dude has some ****ing paws man.


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 8, 2018)

kittensandkilos said:


> I’m just shocked he can hookgrip a squat bar. That dude has some ****ing paws man.


I agree, I must have muppet hands because it’s hard for me to hook grip a stiff bar. That and I’m too big of a pussy!


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 14, 2018)

Rest week.... next update will be with meet results from this coming Saturday!!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hell Yeah! Ready to see how you do. Good luck


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 14, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Hell Yeah! Ready to see how you do. Good luck




Thanks brother!


----------



## 3ddd (Feb 14, 2018)

Good luck this weekend man.  Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 14, 2018)

3ddd said:


> Good luck this weekend man.  Looking forward to the results.



Thanks bro!


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 16, 2018)

Weigh in day! About an hour out driving in the vehicle heat on 90 wife bundled up like she’s ready to play in the snow! She has to cut two lbs.... meanwhile I’m in it with her guess my WILKS will go up hahaha!


----------



## stanley (Feb 16, 2018)

so glade iam not gehy .His hands my pp .OH  NOOOOOOOO

ma wee woman's hands make me look normal .lmao

good thc frees the mind.oh yes


----------



## stanley (Feb 16, 2018)

good luck for the week end bro .youll smash it .positive vibes


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 18, 2018)

Meet update!!

For myself bench was 391.3lbs squat was 523.6 lbs deadlift was 639.3 lbs meet PRs in all lifts and over all total of 1554.2 lbs for a total PR of 49.2 lbs! 

For my wife bench 154.3 lbs squat 330.69 lbs deadlift 385.81 lbs for a meet total PR OF 870.8 lbs! 

We we both took first in the classic raw open divisions for our weight classes. Hers being 75kg and mine 110kg. 

We didnt hit our gym PRs but we have moved forward and will continue to move forward! Competeing against the younger crowd was fun in the Open class and USPA is no joke! Lol.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 18, 2018)

thats fukkin rad dude! good job both of you!


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 18, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> thats fukkin rad dude! good job both of you!



Thanks brother!


----------



## stanley (Feb 18, 2018)

well done to you  and the your woman bro,happydays


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 18, 2018)

stanley said:


> well done to you  and the your woman bro,happydays



Thanks bro just doing what we love to do!


----------



## Chaos501 (Mar 6, 2018)

So the cage was a ****ing Hit!! The entire weekend was like a damn dream!! Everyone I met was humble and nice and I met everyone who entered the cage and most of the stood and bullshitted with me didn’t shun me like most would think they would do. Very impressive show in there and the best part is I am in now and invited back next year and possibly deadlifting next year in the cage if they do military mayhem again!!! Plenty of pics and videos posted on my IG for those of you who follow...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> So the cage was a ****ing Hit!! The entire weekend was like a damn dream!! Everyone I met was humble and nice and I met everyone who entered the cage and most of the stood and bullshitted with me didn’t shun me like most would think they would do. Very impressive show in there and the best part is I am in now and invited back next year and possibly deadlifting next year in the cage if they do military mayhem again!!! Plenty of pics and videos posted on my IG for those of you who follow...



Hell yeah that's awesome bro! Good to hear you had fun, and best of luck next year:32 (1):


----------



## automatondan (Mar 6, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> Meet update!!
> 
> For myself bench was 391.3lbs squat was 523.6 lbs deadlift was 639.3 lbs meet PRs in all lifts and over all total of 1554.2 lbs for a total PR of 49.2 lbs!
> 
> ...



Dang dude, I probably saw you guys lift, what day did you guys compete?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2018)

Good work man


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 6, 2018)

Good job chaos!


----------



## Chaos501 (Mar 8, 2018)

Big thanks to everyone! The weekend was awesome! Hope to see some of you there next year!


----------



## Chaos501 (Mar 18, 2018)

Ok so after some time being completely off... which is rare for me. I normally cruise but I wanted to take a break! Felt like I needed it. Here is my projected next cycle.
HGH 4iu/day for a minimum of 6months
Test C- 600/week for week 1-16
Tren E- 400/week for week 1-8 maybe 12
Deca-400/week for week 1-16
EQ-500/week for week 1-16

open to some more experienced suggestions


----------



## Chaos501 (Mar 26, 2018)

Finally started the gh excited to see what the outcome is! Hard work and dedication!


----------



## Chaos501 (May 20, 2018)

Little update from the GH run. Hitting test, tren a, EQ and Deca. Working well.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 10, 2019)

Back to the cage again this year! Came a long ways in the last year!! 
Top bench this year 413 Squat 660 and Deadlift 700! Gettin down!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Good luck bro! Nice numbers


----------

